# When will his chest fill out?



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

My guy is almost 11 months old. He is still a bit on the "leggy" side. I heard their chest doesn't begin to drop until around 15 months old. Is this correct? Also, is he done growing height wise?

I'd like to skull to grow a bit more, but don't know if it will. His face is on the skinny side. Any chance of further head/skull growth?

Overall, curious when he'll lose the "puppy" look


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

It takes approximately 2 years for dogs to fully "fill out" and gain that signature adult look, if I recall correctly.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

between 2 and 3 years old, he should start looking more adult like. Is he still intact? I ask because if he's not, he doesnt have the testosterone doing its job at filling him out or filling him out properly. Some males it doesnt matter but the majority i've seen, if they were fixed before they were done maturing and filling out, they never developed that signature male look about them.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He should be filled out by the time he is 2.
[/ATTACH]
This is my boy, he is 2. As you can see he is all filled out.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> between 2 and 3 years old, he should start looking more adult like. Is he still intact? I ask because if he's not, he doesnt have the testosterone doing its job at filling him out or filling him out properly. Some males it doesnt matter but the majority i've seen, if they were fixed before they were done maturing and filling out, they never developed that signature male look about them.


I agree, my dog was just neutered this year, once he had filled out and had a distinctly male look to his face.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> between 2 and 3 years old, he should start looking more adult like. Is he still intact? I ask because if he's not, he doesnt have the testosterone doing its job at filling him out or filling him out properly. Some males it doesnt matter but the majority i've seen, if they were fixed before they were done maturing and filling out, they never developed that signature male look about them.


 
Well that sucks. He was fixed at 9 months


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mrudderman24 said:


> Well that sucks. He was fixed at 9 months


 
like i said, some males it doesnt matter. There are a couple members on the board who claim altering their males didnt affect their growth, but i dont know when their dogs were fixed or at what age so i cant vouche for it. I do know, our current male, who is mixed, was fixed when he was 6 months old. We noticed he FINALLY stopped filling out and growing by the time he was about 5. He's GSD/border collie. He actually looks pretty female like from his head. 

Think of it this way.... if you were snipped before puberty and full maturity, how well do you think you would have filled out without the testosterone to do its job? I know, hard scenario but fact. Males have testosterone to help them develope to be distinctly male aka obviously larger, larger more masculine head shape, while females have estrogen to develope distinctly female aka obviously smaller, feminine head shape/size, more petite, softer looking. 

Feed your pup a good diet and i imagine he'll bulk up and fill out, though maybe not as well as he would were he intact. Thats one of the reasons breeders would prefer males not be altered until they're 18 months to 2 years old so they can grow properly.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

developement isn't an exact science. i say it's different
dog to dog. you may have a taller, thin dog.
how are the parents and siblings built???



mrudderman24 said:


> My guy is almost 11 months old. He is still a bit on the "leggy" side. I heard their chest doesn't begin to drop until around 15 months old. Is this correct? Also, is he done growing height wise?
> 
> I'd like to skull to grow a bit more, but don't know if it will. His face is on the skinny side. Any chance of further head/skull growth?
> 
> Overall, curious when he'll lose the "puppy" look


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Some dogs don't fill out. Panzer is 18 months, in tact, and still lean and narrow. He's about 78 pounds. He is deep chested, but still narrow. He is "fine boned" and has a less broad skull than many males. 

Just don't equate filling out with gaining weight. Adding meat to his bones won't change his bone structure. Whatever frame dog you have, strive to give him the healthiest body to fit that frame.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that just might be his conformation.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a good example of why it makes me so upset that vets so eagerly push spay and neuter when our pups are so young.
I TOTALLY agree with KZoppa on this topic. That is also the example I give to people when trying to explain the reasons on waiting until your dog (male or female) reaches maturity.
As far as the OP's question....I still wonder the same thing (or sorts) about my boy who is now 14 months. He has really begun to fill out nicely but I realize he has some more growing to do.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky was neutered at 9 months. He finally started to fill out in his chest and shoulders when he was about 3.


----------



## Sabir Mirza (Aug 14, 2018)

I have 15 months male gsd Leo he is only 30 kg in weight and looks very lean is it ok ?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau did not fully fill out until he was between 5 and 6 Now he is a handsome beast.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sabir Mirza said:


> I have 15 months male gsd Leo he is only 30 kg in weight and looks very lean is it ok ?


He's still growing. Lean is ok at that age. It's pretty normal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just don't confuse' filling out' with 'being over weight'. In the 2011 post from germanshepherdlova the dog looks overweight in the second picture of that post (the head looks too small for his body)


----------



## Sabir Mirza (Aug 14, 2018)

Main problem with my dog is he is not interested in food before I was feeding him pedigree pro which he never eat continue he skip his food two three times in week then i changed to fido first month he eat well now he started again same .how can I improve his appetite any suggestions?


----------

